# Where to buy a FreeBSD mascot



## da1 (May 13, 2012)

Hey guys,

I was checking the web but couldn't find a place where one is able to buy a FreeBSD Beastie mascot (doll).

Does anyone know if we even have this for sale somewhere?


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2012)

If it's going to be sold anywhere it'll probably be here: http://www.freebsdmall.com/cgi-bin/fm

I think they had a few in the past but it looks like they're not available anymore.


----------



## da1 (May 14, 2012)

Looked there already (was the first place I checked to be honest).


----------



## shitson (May 22, 2012)

This? http://www.freebsdmall.com/cgi-bin/fm/bsdbeanie?id=ggRitZmA&mv_pc=217


----------



## da1 (May 22, 2012)

Damn, did not see that one. 

It look a bit ... too happy ? )


----------



## sossego (May 22, 2012)

Why not license a (few) person(s) to create the toys for FreeBSD, NetBSD, and OpenBSD?


----------



## UNIXgod (May 22, 2012)

sossego said:
			
		

> Why not license a (few) person(s) to create the toys for FreeBSD, NetBSD, and OpenBSD?



Not a bad idea. 

The BSD Daemon is copyrighted by Marshall Kirk McKusick. I'm sure he'll give permission to create a new one:

http://www.mckusick.com/beastie/mainpage/copyright.html


----------



## saxon3049 (May 23, 2012)

I would love an action figure type one, similar to the Bruce Shiniea one.


----------



## shitson (May 23, 2012)

Oh man, this would be really cool. I've never been interested in buying the one off the mall... It looks a little strange. 

Is anyone going to action this? I might look into this.


----------



## Deleted member 62382 (Jun 8, 2020)

https://www.shapeways.com/product/39QE3WBJ2/bsd-daemon?optionId=84882071  

A bit expensive though


----------



## Hakaba (Jun 9, 2020)

hugues said:


> https://www.shapeways.com/product/39QE3WBJ2/bsd-daemon?optionId=84882071
> 
> A bit expensive though


And «The trident is sold separately»


----------



## Crivens (Jun 9, 2020)

I would bet there is someting on thingyverse or someting.


----------



## jomonger (Jun 9, 2020)

Hehe.

This price is silly high.
Custom plush dolls are being made by handcrafters, and they usually want only pictures.
I think you should be able to find crafter in your country, both for plushes and figures.
For bigger amounts you need to know or meet some peoples. 

Cheers fellow archeologists.


----------



## Crivens (Jun 9, 2020)

Hrhr
... could not resist


----------

